
For Starters, We Could Use a Right of Recusal - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2017/07/for-starters-we-could-use-right-of.html
======
ErikVandeWater
I strongly dislike like the way this article implies men are the only
perpetrators of sexual harassment and women are the only victims, but
fundamentally the idea of corporations allowing for the idea that we can be
biased and need to recuse ourselves because of our weaknesses is a good one.

~~~
Mz
It would be interesting to know why you think that. IIRC, I talked about "if
you are a victim of sexual harassment" and carefully avoided gendering that
part. As best I could, I framed it as "Currently, men are primarily the ones
in positions of power and we currently have a climate that is actively
vilifying men in general and I would like to not see us keep going down that
road." Given that I am advocating we not go down a route of witch hunts
actively looking for men to accuse, I don't see how I could have written that
part without gendering it at all.

So specifics as to why it sounds that way to you (or anyone who felt it
sounded that way) would help me improve my writing.

Thanks for commenting.

~~~
ErikVandeWater
Cool to talk to the writer directly. You're first selected quote is indeed not
gendered. I could not find your second quote. Perhaps that is from another
piece you wrote?

The article overall is very gendered: 14 instances of the word "woman" nearly
all in the context of women being victims, none as perpetrators, and no
mention of men as victims.

~~~
Mz
Thank you for replying.

The second one is not a quote. It is more like a TLDR of the overall article.

